# Does Sustain Alpha increase testosterone?



## Adaptevolve (Jun 5, 2011)

Do you know of any blood work for it?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Jesus, look, even if these products do increase testosterone the increase is extremely short lived, IE: 10-20 minutes, a good workout will do that lol.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Told you in your previous thread that it does fack all.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

stop spamming, and do some actual research.

and no, asking questions on a forum doesn't count as research


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I have just finished a sponsored log on the transdermal version.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Link plz


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

www.anabolicminds.com/forum/supplement-reviews-logs/186611-bdccs-sustain-alpha.html

I am not sure whether the people who don't rate it are speculating or talking from personal experience. I quite liked it for a libido boost, if that is all you are looking for.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I used both versions and it didn't do anything for me, used it for two months both


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Done nothing for me either.


----------



## Adaptevolve (Jun 5, 2011)

@ m118, what does it have to do with you? The whole point of a forum is to ASK questions. I have done lots of research, and YES asking people for their reviews and any blood work is research you moron.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Adaptevolve said:


> @ m118, what does it have to do with you? The whole point of a forum is to ASK questions. I have done lots of research, and YES asking people for their reviews and any blood work is research you *moron*.


calm down child, do not worry. You will learn eventually.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Adaptevolve said:


> @ m118, what does it have to do with you? The whole point of a forum is to ASK questions. I have done lots of research, and YES asking people for their reviews and any blood work is research you moron.


you said it yourself. its a forum , so anyone can answer too. calm down man


----------



## Adaptevolve (Jun 5, 2011)

If you want me to learn then just give me some useful advice then please. Yeah fair enough, anyone can answer.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Adaptevolve said:


> @ m118, what does it have to do with you? The whole point of a forum is to ASK questions. I have done lots of research, and YES asking people for their reviews and any blood work is research you *moron*.





Adaptevolve said:


> I*f you want me to learn then just give me some useful advice then please. *Yeah fair enough, anyone can answer.


Asking questions on an internet forum is asking others to do the research for you.

The information is out there. I recommend:

1: reading through people's logs and reviews of their cycles

2: reading up on AAS in general and seeing what impact it has on the body and how you can over come / recover from this

3: if there is a particular product you like research the ingredient (s). Look to see if there is any evidence in the journals or user bloods to support its worth/cost.

And I'm not fussed if you want to learn or not, it has no impact on my life. However, it seems you do, so put the work in yourself and you'll understand a lot more about the subject of steroids, hpta, and overall health by researching it yourself


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

There is an awful lot of positive feedback on sustain alpha if you google it. Personally, one thing I noticed was a big boost in libido, something I got from R-Spray also. Having said that, I strongly believe that different people tend to get different effects from test boosters. Where one person doesn't respond well to trans-Resveratrol they may to an AI and vice versa.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

predatorN said:


> There is an awful lot of positive feedback on sustain alpha if you google it. Personally, one thing I noticed was a big boost in libido, something I got from R-Spray also. Having said that, I strongly believe that different people tend to get different effects from test boosters. Where one person doesn't respond well to trans-Resveratrol they may to an AI and vice versa.


Absolutely. I had this conversation with a PP rep as Sustain Alpha started kicking in for me around week 2 whereas Testofen is noticeable by about day 2. He is the other way around.

For me the strongest one I have felt was BPS Endosurge (both extracts of L-Dopa and 3,4-Divanil).


----------

